# Rehoming process



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m not sure where to start, but I’m thinking about rehoming Bailey. I will contact the breeder once I’ve fully set my heart on the idea.

What is the right way to go about it? I’m worried surrendering him to a shelter (rspca, dogs trust etc) would mean that he’s stuck there for years or ends up being put down. Does anyone have any experience with the ProHound database? Or know anyone reputable who is looking? 

He’ll be two in January. Czech lines. Struggles with dog aggression/reactivity and resource guarding. My trainer really likes him and has expressed on more than one occasion that he wishes more of the dogs they got in were like him, so I’m sure he’ll do fine in a working home. 

The issue is that we aren’t the right people for him, although I tried.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sometimes this site is really depressing


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Do you really want to give him up? Or are you just reacting to something? 
I know life with young dogs can be stressful, and with a high energy dog that has even moderate drive sometimes it feels overwhelming.
I urge you to really think this through. And if you are truly done then please reach out to the breeder.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think he's still pretty young. I always said the first two years of Varik's life were the longest years of mine!  It wasn't long after that that he did mature and settle in and he's been a wonderful addition and a joy. He's 9 1/2 now.

I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm just saying that it does get better. Varik was a resource guarder (food/possessions) as well, but he no longer resource guards from us. The aggression towards dogs could also be some excitement/frustration. Not sure, not having seen your dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would work thru your trainer and breeder. I would never surrender a working line dog to a shelter. Just curious but can I ask his pedigree?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Post him on working dog.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Sometimes this site is really depressing


I know. I'm sorry.



Sabis mom said:


> Do you really want to give him up? Or are you just reacting to something?
> I know life with young dogs can be stressful, and with a high energy dog that has even moderate drive sometimes it feels overwhelming.
> I urge you to really think this through. And if you are truly done then please reach out to the breeder.


I don't want to. But I don't get to make the final decisions in my house. I don't know. Maybe she'll change her mind, but she seems set on it. I just don't know what to do. And I can't keep getting her to spend more money and buy more things and he's causing so much stress in my house. Maybe she'll change her mind.



Galathiel said:


> I think he's still pretty young. I always said the first two years of Varik's life were the longest years of mine!  It wasn't long after that that he did mature and settle in and he's been a wonderful addition and a joy. He's 9 1/2 now.
> 
> I'm not trying to change your mind. I'm just saying that it does get better. Varik was a resource guarder (food/possessions) as well, but he no longer resource guards from us. The aggression towards dogs could also be some excitement/frustration. Not sure, not having seen your dog.


I don't want to give him up. But I should've waited. Until I moved out and had my own money and my own house and could do it on my own. It's my fault.



Jax08 said:


> I would work thru your trainer and breeder. I would never surrender a working line dog to a shelter. Just curious but can I ask his pedigree?





Jax08 said:


> Here is the pedigree. You just do a mating match with one of hte dam's sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bearshandler said:


> Post him on working dog.


I will have a look. Thak you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm....yeah that's a lot of dog. Please do not put that dog in a shelter. There is no reason a working home wouldn't take him, especially with that top line.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Baileyshuman said:


> I know. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> I don't want to. But I don't get to make the final decisions in my house. I don't know. Maybe she'll change her mind, but she seems set on it. I just don't know what to do. And I can't keep getting her to spend more money and buy more things and he's causing so much stress in my house. Maybe she'll change her mind.
> ...


If you want any advice on it, you can PM me.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

It seems that I’ve been given an ultimatum. He needs to be trained - or greatly improved by his second birthday. So I have three and a half months or he goes. I’ll be looking for a working home for him if he does have to be rehomed. Thank you for all the help over the last year and a half 🤍


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m assuming the ‘she’ mentioned in your post is your mother? You and I, I think are around the same age so I understand how you feel, not having 100% control in your house. Perhaps you should have a talk with her, maybe work out some kind of deal. I agree with others, if you do end up rehoming Bailey, do not send him to a shelter. Return him to the breeder or post him on working dog.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Hmmm....yeah that's a lot of dog. Please do not put that dog in a shelter. There is no reason a working home wouldn't take him, especially with that top line.


@Jax08 not to derail, but really simple answer.. how do you look at a pedigree online and know? I don’t doubt at all you know just wondering how.

also @Baileyshuman utilize the people like bear on this site, wealth of knowledge and experience.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> I’m assuming the ‘she’ mentioned in your post is your mother? You and I, I think are around the same age so I understand how you feel, not having 100% control in your house. Perhaps you should have a talk with her, maybe work out some kind of deal. I agree with others, if you do end up rehoming Bailey, do not send him to a shelter. Return him to the breeder or post him on working dog.


Thank you. Yes, I just realised that in my panic, I didn’t specify that “she” is my mum. This is the only deal that we’ve come up with and my family are just getting sick of him as he is. There’s not use for a dog who can do tricks and agility and whatever else if he goes crazy every time a dog is near him. And yes, if we do end up rehoming him, we’ll be talking to our trainer and breeder to find the best home possible.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Carter Smith said:


> @Jax08 not to derail, but really simple answer.. how do you look at a pedigree online and know? I don’t doubt at all you know just wondering how.
> 
> also @Baileyshuman utilize the people like bear on this site, wealth of knowledge and experience.


And I will do. Thank you


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am sure someone here, who knows what he/she is doing, will scoop him up. Never to a shelter as it may very well mean a death sentence


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Thank you. Yes, I just realised that in my panic, I didn’t specify that “she” is my mum. This is the only deal that we’ve come up with and my family are just getting sick of him as he is. There’s not use for a dog who can do tricks and agility and whatever else if he goes crazy every time a dog is near him. And yes, if we do end up rehoming him, we’ll be talking to our trainer and breeder to find the best home possible.


Is the trainer able to get him acting right around other dogs, and then you all have trouble when the trainer’s not around…or does the trainer also have trouble with him around other dogs?


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Baileyshuman said:


> I don't want to. But I don't get to make the final decisions in my house.


Sometimes it really stinks to be young. 🙁

I skimmed though some your previous posts. Your brother was messing with Bailey for a while there - messing with his food, etc. Is your brother better with him or still being a butt?

I hope things can work out soy can keep him. From all your posts it's obvious you love Bailey and have been training him all along and being a good friend and owner to him.


----------



## Devon idle (5 mo ago)

Baileyshuman said:


> I’m not sure where to start, but I’m thinking about rehoming Bailey. I will contact the breeder once I’ve fully set my heart on the idea.
> 
> What is the right way to go about it? I’m worried surrendering him to a shelter (rspca, dogs trust etc) would mean that he’s stuck there for years or ends up being put down. Does anyone have any experience with the ProHound database? Or know anyone reputable who is looking?
> 
> ...


Hi
I’m here in UK. Firstly I’m sorry it’s not working out for you.
There is an absolutely rescue especially for GSDs you can find them via Google, I’m certain they are under German Shepherd rescue UK.
They are brilliant at what they do via rescue, but they are amazingly helpful for giving support & recommendations for GSD owners.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

How have you been been working on his reactivity recently?


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> Is the trainer able to get him acting right around other dogs, and then you all have trouble when the trainer’s not around…or does the trainer also have trouble with him around other dogs?


Trainer can do it (baileys on the right in the photo) and I can do it sometimes, but lack the confidence with it. The problem with his reactivity comes from not being able to do usual friendly dog stuff - go to restaurants with him, go to the beach, play off-lead, go to the pet shop, play with friends dogs, just all of that. It’s really restrictive. 



Rosebud99 said:


> Sometimes it really stinks to be young. 🙁
> 
> I skimmed though some your previous posts. Your brother was messing with Bailey for a while there - messing with his food, etc. Is your brother better with him or still being a butt?
> 
> I hope things can work out soy can keep him. From all your posts it's obvious you love Bailey and have been training him all along and being a good friend and owner to him.


My brother is a big part of the decision. He is ~better~ but we’re still not on the same page and that’s causing a problem as well. Hopefully my mum will let me keep him and I can figure something out.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> How have you been been working on his reactivity recently?


I have just joined a neutrality walk group thing (our first session is actually tomorrow, so I can’t tell how it’s going), but I’ve been booked for it for a few weeks - I had to wait until my exams were done. 

The reactivity training recently has consisted of trying to find places filled with dogs. Parks and forests and whatnot. He is fine at a distance (30ft) but gets antsy if we’re just sitting and watching. At around 10ft, he gets really nervous but still quiet (lip licking and maybe some whimpering). If they approach him or walk too close (i’d say maybe 5ft), then he reacts properly. It does however, depend on who is handling him. Strangely, he’s better if there are large groups of dogs, rather than a singular dog (i wouldn’t be able to tell you about why that is). Training recently has consisted of just being around them to be completely honest. 

If you have any tips or advice or things to try, i’d really appreciate it


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

any chance it's time for you to move out and be on your own? Is that a possibility?


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> any chance it's time for you to move out and be on your own? Is that a possibility?


I’m still very much a minor, so that’s unfortunately out of the cards.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Devon idle said:


> Hi
> I’m here in UK. Firstly I’m sorry it’s not working out for you.
> There is an absolutely rescue especially for GSDs you can find them via Google, I’m certain they are under German Shepherd rescue UK.
> They are brilliant at what they do via rescue, but they are amazingly helpful for giving support & recommendations for GSD owners.


Thank you. I actually was looking to adopt from them before I got Bailey so I will have a look and see if I can find anything helpful.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you get a good trainer to come , meet with you and your mom and come up with a plan to train him, work on his issues so you can keep him? He sounds like a great dog and you sound like a committed owner. Is there a training club you can join with him Your mom gave you three months so if she sees some positive changes maybe you can keep him


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> The problem with his reactivity comes from not being able to do usual friendly dog stuff - go to restaurants with him, go to the beach, play off-lead, go to the pet shop, play with friends dogs, just all of that. It’s really restrictive.


You got a dog bred for Schutzhund…not necessarily “usual friendly dog stuff.” The dog needs to be working first…the usual friendly dog stuff may or may not come after that. You’re asking a working dog to be a pet dog…that would be frustrating for everyone invovled, particularly the dog. Is there a local working dog club you could join? 3 months of that would make a difference if you find a nice club. That is a beautiful dog you have, really hoping it works out for yall.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Baileyshuman said:


> Trainer can do it (baileys on the right in the photo) and I can do it sometimes, but lack the confidence with it. The problem with his reactivity comes from not being able to do usual friendly dog stuff - go to restaurants with him, go to the beach, play off-lead, go to the pet shop, play with friends dogs, just all of that. It’s really restrictive.


Dogs don't necessarily have to "go to restaurants, the beach, go to pet shops or play with friends dogs".

It might be a "nice to" but not a "need to" and it's not in the general description/breed standard temperament of a GSD. It's simply the wrong breed if that's what you really want.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Debbieg said:


> Can you get a good trainer to come , meet with you and your mom and come up with a plan to train him, work on his issues so you can keep him? He sounds like a great dog and you sound like a committed owner. Is there a training club you can join with him Your mom gave you three months so if she sees some positive changes maybe you can keep him


Thank you. I have decided to start working formally on IGP with him as I had planned to originally. I am not too sure what it entails or how to start but we will be find that out next week, I suppose. I don’t want to give him up at all, so I’ll have to figure it out.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> You got a dog bred for Schutzhund…not necessarily “usual friendly dog stuff.” The dog needs to be working first…the usual friendly dog stuff may or may not come after that. You’re asking a working dog to be a pet dog…that would be frustrating for everyone invovled, particularly the dog. Is there a local working dog club you could join? 3 months of that would make a difference if you find a nice club. That is a beautiful dog you have, really hoping it works out for yall.





WNGD said:


> Dogs don't necessarily have to "go to restaurants, the beach, go to pet shops or play with friends dogs".
> 
> It might be a "nice to" but not a "need to" and it's not in the general description/breed standard temperament of a GSD. It's simply the wrong breed if that's what you really want.


That’s not what I meant but I don’t even know what I meant myself anymore (it’s almost 3am, i’ll get my brain back in the morning). I’ve looked for working dog clubs near me for the last year but never came up with any which was less than three hours away but if anyone knows of any in or near Greater London, I’d love to check it out.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Baileyshuman said:


> That’s not what I meant but I don’t even know what I meant myself anymore (it’s almost 3am, i’ll get my brain back in the morning). I’ve looked for working dog clubs near me for the last year but never came up with any which was less than three hours away but if anyone knows of any in or near Greater London, I’d love to check it out.


No worries.

What we're saying is you got a dog bred to work, protect, chase and bite. They aren't generally great at dogs parks, play dates and shops. They should be trained to be neutral there, not friendly/demonstrative/happy go lucky. They can be but not naturally.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Instead of neutrality while sitting by still, have you worked on keeping him interacting with you while around dogs? For instance teaching a focused heel with sudden directional changes, spins, fronts, etc. and performing these near dogs? 

Kai was uncontrollable around dogs. A prong, rewards, and using her obedience training to keep her focused allowed us to gradually decrease distance between us and dogs.

I will add that it was schutzhund training we were using while keeping her focused. If you can’t get to a club, what about finding online seminars to use for the basics?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Baileyshuman said:


> The problem with his reactivity comes from not being able to do usual friendly dog stuff - go to restaurants with him, go to the beach, play off-lead, go to the pet shop, play with friends dogs, just all of that. It’s really restrictive.


What is your goal? What tools do you have available? Getting to a point where he can exist around other dogs peacefully and be off leash is doable. If your goal is to turn him into a social butterfly who plays with random dogs, or your friends dogs for that matter, I think it’s less realistic.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

__





GSDL Working Dog Group of Great Britain |






www.gsdleague-workingbranch.com










__





Daniel Lines – Guild of Dog Trainers







godt.uk





Danny is an excellent dog trainer, if he is not close to you, he may be able to suggest someone or search Guild of Dog Trainers – Training Britain's Pet Dogs and Inspiring Dog Owners to Learn for trainers nearby.






__





Loading…






www.bagsdipo.co.uk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hope you find a few good trainers. Its timing of and the corrections that get through, harnessing the engagement, consistency and maturing verbal que reminders- as in “leave it” timed as a reminder. Nosework class is great for dogs who are dog reactive can not recommend it enough a great way to bond learn about your dogs body language which helps with timing.

My male will never like other dogs (other then the ones in his home) and will never socialize with them but ignore them. I have a very hard thick headed and extreme forever opportunist. He also wants to make me happy in pressured situations which came with maturing as he is extremely super focused and engaging. It took much work and a few trainers and many set backs but I did get to exactly where I wanted and go to to stores, beaches, public places.Ignoring dogs was always the goal as well as being off leash with his high prey drive. Getting through all this made our bond extremely unbreakable. Not even sure I would even be able to get another dog after him can’t imagine anyone filling his shoes. Keep up at it.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm wondering if you're anxious/reactive to Bailey's reactivity. You might find it insightful to monitor your thought habits and patterns, with respect to Bailey. It takes self-discipline to change wrong thought habits and patterns, you've been truly impressive on your perseverance so far with Bailey. You are learning important life skills with him. You're a team. I suggest you mindfully practice your developing leadership skills. Through practice and repetition, with fairness, kindness and consistency, reinforce Bailey's obedience and your leadership. Bailey wants to please you. Here's a good article on leadership. 


Leadership is an Attitude, by Nicole Silvers

Leadership is an attitude, a state of mind. Leaders are fair, kind and consistent teachers.


Leaders lead with their posture, their eyes, their voice and most of all with their breathing. Did you know that dogs recognize the one with the slowest heart rate as the leader? That’s the one who will be calmest under pressure. That’s the one they can follow to safety, to food, to rest.

Often, dogs are asked to make decisions that they are incapable of making. This is the reason for most lack of socialization and behavior problems.


Leadership is a grossly misunderstood concept. Leadership is often associated with words like “dominance”, “alpha”, “authority”, “respect”, and “challenge”. Rarely, if ever, is it associated with the word “trust”.

Leadership is a role that requires the earning of trust from followers. Trust cannot be demanded. Force (the tool of the Dominator) creates resistance. Trust can only be given, not taken. Leadership, unlike "dominance", requires followers to CHOOSE to follow. Trust is broken in a heartbeat, but repaired, re-earned, only over a long period of time--not hours, but days, weeks, even months or years. Sometimes, it's irreparably broken.

An individual dog always has the right to choose whether to follow another dog or not. Even the most severe aggression will not force an individual dog to follow a leader it does not willingly choose to follow. It is only the benefit offered by the leader that encourages a follower to follow.

Whether we are referring to corporate management, family structure, or canine management, the basic principles of effective leadership remain the same:

To lead is to set the example. To design structure of activities. To plan. To create expectations. To minimize conflict. To intervene and mediate conflict. To consider the best interests of all parties when creating boundaries or structure. To listen as often as speak. To compromise your own ego, your immediate interests for the benefit of all parties, putting the needs of your followers before your own. A good leader builds willing cooperation.

To “dominate” is to bully. To ignore the needs of your followers when it conflicts with your own personal interests or desires. To repress free will. To have one-directional conversations. The product of domination is conflict, since only one party’s will or desire is considered, but all parties have needs. The “dominator” forces “cooperation” (compliance).

Among households with canine family members, lack of leadership is a common cause for serious problem behaviors. Failing to plan is planning to fail, they say. Responsibility for leadership issues is often shifted to the dog, calling the dog "dominant".

While a dog may have strong leadership tendencies or even capabilities, it is the yielding of follow that creates a leader. When a human or another dog reacts, rather than initiates, that individual is following. Interestingly, this "reaction" is the very hallmark of application of "dominance" techniques-- wait for the dog to screw up, then intervene. Who is leading who?

Waiting for the car to run off the road before steering is obviously a bad idea. But somehow "because dogs aren't like us", this approach is often attempted.

Sadly, I've seen a well-intentioned "positive" approach used in the same way. The dog jumps up, THEN the person asks for a SIT. This is ineffective for so many reasons, now "positive" training has been misidentified as the cause of ineffectiveness.

The key to leadership for your canine pals is developing the ability to read the current situation, anticipate what behaviors come next, identify "crossroad" moments when steering is needed, and a toolbox full of ways to elicit the behavior you want BEFORE an undesirable behavior emerges.

I'm often asked by folks with dogs displaying aggression toward other dogs what to do if the dogs get into a fight, again, reflecting the "follow the dog" backwards approach. Some people are looking to use the fight to "teach their dog a lesson". Others are simply trying to prevent injury to the dogs.

Returning to our model of leadership as steering the car, PREVENTION is the key strategy to address accidents. Maybe there's that 1-in-a-million race car driver out there who can adeptly intervene WHILE the car is crashing--maybe. But if you were that 1-in-a-million dog owner who could effectively intervene while your dog was in a fight...your dog wouldn't be in a fight to begin with!

Once you've "crashed the car", once you've missed the "crossroad moment" where you needed to steer the behavior in the correct direction, once the dog has jumped or barked or lunged -- the dog's learning is out the window. You may be able to use the moment to learn how to handle such a circumstance, but the dog's learning for application to future interactions has ceased.

By learning to lead effectively, you will not see the "crashes"!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Wunderwhy6 said:


> Instead of neutrality while sitting by still, have you worked on keeping him interacting with you while around dogs? For instance teaching a focused heel with sudden directional changes, spins, fronts, etc. and performing these near dogs?
> 
> Kai was uncontrollable around dogs. A prong, rewards, and using her obedience training to keep her focused allowed us to gradually decrease distance between us and dogs.
> 
> I will add that it was schutzhund training we were using while keeping her focused. If you can’t get to a club, what about finding online seminars to use for the basics?


Thank you. That’s what we usually do whilst working with our trainer, but an issue with replicating it at home is that I can’t get to the same distance with other dogs. I’m sure people would notice that I’ve just started walking really close around them. 

I will keep looking for a club but if not, hopefully a course could help too


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> What is your goal? What tools do you have available? Getting to a point where he can exist around other dogs peacefully and be off leash is doable. If your goal is to turn him into a social butterfly who plays with random dogs, or your friends dogs for that matter, I think it’s less realistic.


The goal would just for him to be able to be around other dogs because they exist around us. I don’t expect him to play with other dogs or even like them. Just neutrality around other dogs is the main goal. Neither like them nor try to rip their necks off. I’d also love for him to be able to do some kind of sport but that’s just for my own personal benefit I suppose


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Gwyllgi said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> Hope you find a few good trainers. Its timing of and the corrections that get through, harnessing the engagement, consistency and maturing verbal que reminders- as in “leave it” timed as a reminder. Nosework class is great for dogs who are dog reactive can not recommend it enough a great way to bond learn about your dogs body language which helps with timing.
> 
> My male will never like other dogs (other then the ones in his home) and will never socialize with them but ignore them. I have a very hard thick headed and extreme forever opportunist. He also wants to make me happy in pressured situations which came with maturing as he is extremely super focused and engaging. It took much work and a few trainers and many set backs but I did get to exactly where I wanted and go to to stores, beaches, public places.Ignoring dogs was always the goal as well as being off leash with his high prey drive. Getting through all this made our bond extremely unbreakable. Not even sure I would even be able to get another dog after him can’t imagine anyone filling his shoes. Keep up at it.


Thank you. I’m glad to hear that it worked for your dog. That’s our goal too. I’m not going to stop working with him and we’ll make it work somehow.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Bailey's Human, I understand that Bailey's reactivity is a big issue. Since Bailey is your dog, why is your family upset about it? Is it because they want a family dog that is more easy going and ok with whatever? Or is it because they feel like they're not seeing progress fast enough? I don't know your entire history with the dog but I remember that your brother was being confrontational and pinning him down?

Would you be able to make a case to your mother about giving you an extension a bit past the holidays due to your brother putting a hindrance to your training? 3.5 months sounds daunting considering your brother is probably still messing with Bailey. 

I can't make you confident by saying "be more confident" but you're doing well. Fern is a gentle dog and I struggled to deal with reactivity due to a lack of confidence. For someone your age and having a strong dog, you are doing so much better than me. You're on here frequently to do better, take advice and apply it. These are facts that support the statement: "you are doing great". High school is tough but you always find time for your dog. Keep at it. If your mom didn't believe in you, she wouldn't have kept Bailey in your home and paid for all this stuff. It looks a bit rough now but you only fail if you don't try imo. I have no training advice but I can attempt to give a little pep talk!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Baileyshuman said:


> The goal would just for him to be able to be around other dogs because they exist around us. I don’t expect him to play with other dogs or even like them. Just neutrality around other dogs is the main goal. Neither like them nor try to rip their necks off. I’d also love for him to be able to do some kind of sport but that’s just for my own personal benefit I suppose


What tools do you have that you’ve used?


----------



## EllenB (4 mo ago)

Hi,

I am also in the UK, have you tried offering him to a police puppy training programme? My Bailey was assessed when his owners needed to re-home him but he’s a tad too friendly and a little bit lazy! They don’t always have places but they are generally on the look out for good working lines. 
My guy also has reactivity issues, he is 2 and a half now and I got him at 2 and he was far worse than he is now. Unfortunately although I have tried most everything and have been through a few “normal dog” trainers I want some more help with him and I have a training session on the 9th November with someone I think will be able to help (ex-police dog unit commander). I am happy to update how that goes!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> I'm wondering if you're anxious/reactive to Bailey's reactivity. You might find it insightful to monitor your thought habits and patterns, with respect to Bailey. It takes self-discipline to change wrong thought habits and patterns, you've been truly impressive on your perseverance so far with Bailey. You are learning important life skills with him. You're a team. I suggest you mindfully practice your developing leadership skills. Through practice and repetition, with fairness, kindness and consistency, reinforce Bailey's obedience and your leadership. Bailey wants to please you. Here's a good article on leadership.
> 
> 
> Leadership is an Attitude, by Nicole Silvers
> ...


Thank you so much. My anxiety (and my families) is definitely affecting it but I do try to make a conscious effort to be as relaxed as possible.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Hopps said:


> Bailey's Human, I understand that Bailey's reactivity is a big issue. Since Bailey is your dog, why is your family upset about it? Is it because they want a family dog that is more easy going and ok with whatever? Or is it because they feel like they're not seeing progress fast enough? I don't know your entire history with the dog but I remember that your brother was being confrontational and pinning him down?
> 
> Would you be able to make a case to your mother about giving you an extension a bit past the holidays due to your brother putting a hindrance to your training? 3.5 months sounds daunting considering your brother is probably still messing with Bailey.
> 
> I can't make you confident by saying "be more confident" but you're doing well. Fern is a gentle dog and I struggled to deal with reactivity due to a lack of confidence. For someone your age and having a strong dog, you are doing so much better than me. You're on here frequently to do better, take advice and apply it. These are facts that support the statement: "you are doing great". High school is tough but you always find time for your dog. Keep at it. If your mom didn't believe in you, she wouldn't have kept Bailey in your home and paid for all this stuff. It looks a bit rough now but you only fail if you don't try imo. I have no training advice but I can attempt to give a little pep talk!


Thank you so much, I really appreciate it. My family are not really dog people as much as I am. My mum is what I call a dog person in training and my brother likes dogs but we have very conflicting ideas on our ideal. They also think that his training is going too slow.

I don't think she'll try to give him away as soon as his second birthday hits, but I have told her that to make a big difference in three months, I need to be able to do what I need to do (more classes, more treats, etc) and she said whatever (meaning okay). I think I can do it. I feel much more better than I did last night.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> What tools do you have that you’ve used?


Oh yeah, sorry. I have a herm sprenger prong collar. Standard flat collar. 4ft, 6ft, 10ft, 30ft and 100ft leash. Traffic handle. Dogtra Arc 800. Muzzle. Harness. 

The prong collar often slips down his neck which makes corrections harder but I have just ordered a really big flat collar to help prevent slippage (?).


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

EllenB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in the UK, have you tried offering him to a police puppy training programme? My Bailey was assessed when his owners needed to re-home him but he’s a tad too friendly and a little bit lazy! They don’t always have places but they are generally on the look out for good working lines.
> My guy also has reactivity issues, he is 2 and a half now and I got him at 2 and he was far worse than he is now. Unfortunately although I have tried most everything and have been through a few “normal dog” trainers I want some more help with him and I have a training session on the 9th November with someone I think will be able to help (ex-police dog unit commander). I am happy to update how that goes!


Thank you! We are working with a good balanced trainer but its very clear that baileys issues are due to us at home rather than him but I'll find a way to fix that. I'd love to hear how your training goes though! I hope it goes well.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

brief update:

We had our neutrality walk today. There was only two other dogs in our little group but that wasn't a problem. The park that we were in was absolutely PACKED but Bailey did really well. The group was great, really calm and it was really nice to be around owners who are similar to us. I can tell that its made my mum feel more confident too.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Baileyshuman said:


> Thank you. That’s what we usually do whilst working with our trainer, but an issue with replicating it at home is that I can’t get to the same distance with other dogs. I’m sure people would notice that I’ve just started walking really close around them.
> 
> I will keep looking for a club but if not, hopefully a course could help too


I went to dog parks and worked outside the fence line, or hollered to people on trails (we’d move off the trail) that “she’s loud, she can’t get away from me, we’re using you to train”. We received fairly good reception by others and some stuck around to watch until Kai calmed down.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Have you checked out Shield K9s online reactive dog and off leash obediance course? I did for about 3 months and it made a huge difference. My main issue was dog reactivity. If the prong collar is too big, you remove links until it fits.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Baileyshuman said:


> The goal would just for him to be able to be around other dogs because they exist around us. I don’t expect him to play with other dogs or even like them. Just neutrality around other dogs is the main goal. Neither like them nor try to rip their necks off. I’d also love for him to be able to do some kind of sport but that’s just for my own personal benefit I suppose


This is a great goal and doable. My dogs are pretty neutral to all others and play with each other and ME. Rogan is hyper alert/focused on other dogs but neautral in action.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I just had some dog that I could let run in front of me and not knowing all this and think of the dog world as roses and unicorns. Kinda like most people on the trails.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> Have you checked out Shield K9s online reactive dog and off leash obediance course? I did for about 3 months and it made a huge difference. My main issue was dog reactivity. If the prong collar is too big, you remove links until it fits.


Thanks! I've not seen the Shield K9 course but I will check it out now. The prong collar fits. It has four on each side but still slips. If I remove even one link, it will not close.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

WNGD said:


> This is a great goal and doable. My dogs are pretty neutral to all others and play with each other and ME. Rogan is hyper alert/focused on other dogs but neutral in action.


That's good to hear. We have another neutrality walk booked for two weeks time (the person who runs them only does twice a month) and have found a schutzhund trainer who is only an hour away to try out. Is there a difference between private training and a club?


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Sometimes I wish I just had some dog that I could let run in front of me and not knowing all this and think of the dog world as roses and unicorns. Kinda like most people on the trails.


Yes. There was a woman on our walk today who was walking with some other people and maybe eight or so small, off-lead dogs. She had no cares at all as her dogs tried to approach our little group whilst she said "hello, friends," or something of the sort. She was told that they weren't friendly and we carried on walking (no dog reacted ) Very interesting mentality. Not for me.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Baileyshuman said:


> Oh yeah, sorry. I have a herm sprenger prong collar. Standard flat collar. 4ft, 6ft, 10ft, 30ft and 100ft leash. Traffic handle. Dogtra Arc 800. Muzzle. Harness.
> 
> The prong collar often slips down his neck which makes corrections harder but I have just ordered a really big flat collar to help prevent slippage (?).


The prong needs to sit high on the neck and just tight enough to not slip (two fingers fit under the collar). I think you have too much equipment there but at least you'll have everything that you need.


----------



## EllenB (4 mo ago)

Which size prong out of interest? My guy has a 3mm and it rests well under his ears.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I always use 2.5 mm jerk sprenger with extra links set aside to use as they grow


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

I prefer the 2.5 mm as well. Still have the first one I bought in 2000.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Baileyshuman said:


> Oh yeah, sorry. I have a herm sprenger prong collar. Standard flat collar. 4ft, 6ft, 10ft, 30ft and 100ft leash. Traffic handle. Dogtra Arc 800. Muzzle. Harness.
> 
> The prong collar often slips down his neck which makes corrections harder but I have just ordered a really big flat collar to help prevent slippage (?).


No worries. I asked to see what options you had available. The prong doesn’t need to be super tight or in an exact position. The angle is the most important thing to delivering clean, effective corrections.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

My general advice for hard cases of reactivity is to not allow them to look at the other dog. Once that distance closes and you see him start to fixate prepare to explode I would give him the command to look at me and give a hard correction for non compliance. It quickly becomes the default response.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Your family is causing you problems in training and handling, but we understand it’s out of your control. I have one dog who can go anywhere and another one who doesn’t enjoy it much so we do things from a distance or in small groups of people. He is protective but he loves people and attention. He’s not so thrilled with strange dogs. I wonder how much of Bailey’s behavior is due to training and how much to his personal comfort level. Is there a reason why you are being asked to treat a working dog as you would a pet dog of a different breed? Is it because your mother and brother can’t handle him if you aren’t around? You are dealing with two separate situations, your dog’s behavior and comfort levels and those of your family.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Bearshandler said:


> No worries. I asked to see what options you had available. The prong doesn’t need to be super tight or in an exact position. The angle is the most important thing to delivering clean, effective corrections.


Can you explain the “angle”? Are you referring to upwards motion?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

For me it was like what Bearshandler and sonny said. I took the sheild k9 recative and off leash course. This program taught me how to get the bad behavior under control so that I could fill that new mindset with better behaviors. Both my confidence and my dogs has soared. I know exactly what to do and how to handle him.
I never thought I could get my recative dog under control. He has 5 YEARS of practice. 
I have been leaving the house with him generalizing behaviors. We take long walks he and I really enjoy. I took him to a somewhat busy park today. Same park he dragged me down and I had to loop my leash around a tree to control him. Ya lovely long walk. 
We had 2 dogs rush us yesterday and I was chasing them off. When it was over I realized Apex did nothing and the dogs got close like touching close. Unfreaking real I'm still amazed at the transformation. I have no doubt you would put in the work. I have and it shows. 
Good luck to you. 
I'm sorry you have to go through this I know it leaves a mark.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not that knowledgeable about working lines, but the dog is almost 2. It seems like you've been through the really tough part, and with patience and persistence in regular training, thing should start to get a lot easier. A 21 month old pup is certainly old enough for a good obedience workout every day, and three months of that should have this dog doing really good. You make the obedience fun to a point, and you reach for the dog's potential, not letting him slide or be sloppy in a kind of a balance. You find what management style the dog does best with: purely positive baby-talking will probably have the pup lifting his leg on you (figuratively), but there are different styles with levels of treats/corrections/tools. I mean I get the impression that the WL dogs have the energy and drive to be really good at whatever you want to make them really good at. The thing is, if your dog doesn't meet your Mom's requirements at the end of the 3 months, then the added training will probably make him an easier candidate for getting a new home. I just think you've come this far, the dog should be calming down exponentially withint the next year. Each month should be easier and easier I would hope.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

WNGD said:


> The prong needs to sit high on the neck and just tight enough to not slip (two fingers fit under the collar). I think you have too much equipment there but at least you'll have everything that you need.


He doesn't wear it all at once. It's all just in a box and I pick what I need on the day.




Debbieg said:


> I always use 2.5 mm jerk sprenger with extra links set aside to use as they grow





EllenB said:


> Which size prong out of interest? My guy has a 3mm and it rests well under his ears.


I'm not too sure what size it is. 



Bearshandler said:


> My general advice for hard cases of reactivity is to not allow them to look at the other dog. Once that distance closes and you see him start to fixate prepare to explode I would give him the command to look at me and give a hard correction for non compliance. It quickly becomes the default response.


Oh, that makes sense. He's been allowed to look but not fixate so usually if I notice he's been staring for like five seconds, I will give him a look at me and correct if he ignores. But I will try to do it that way.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Apex1 said:


> For me it was like what Bearshandler and sonny said. I took the sheild k9 recative and off leash course. This program taught me how to get the bad behavior under control so that I could fill that new mindset with better behaviors. Both my confidence and my dogs has soared. I know exactly what to do and how to handle him.
> I never thought I could get my recative dog under control. He has 5 YEARS of practice.
> I have been leaving the house with him generalizing behaviors. We take long walks he and I really enjoy. I took him to a somewhat busy park today. Same park he dragged me down and I had to loop my leash around a tree to control him. Ya lovely long walk.
> We had 2 dogs rush us yesterday and I was chasing them off. When it was over I realized Apex did nothing and the dogs got close like touching close. Unfreaking real I'm still amazed at the transformation. I have no doubt you would put in the work. I have and it shows.
> ...


That's good to hear. That is what I'd like to be able to do with Bailey. I'm glad its worked for you


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

selzer said:


> I am not that knowledgeable about working lines, but the dog is almost 2. It seems like you've been through the really tough part, and with patience and persistence in regular training, thing should start to get a lot easier. A 21 month old pup is certainly old enough for a good obedience workout every day, and three months of that should have this dog doing really good. You make the obedience fun to a point, and you reach for the dog's potential, not letting him slide or be sloppy in a kind of a balance. You find what management style the dog does best with: purely positive baby-talking will probably have the pup lifting his leg on you (figuratively), but there are different styles with levels of treats/corrections/tools. I mean I get the impression that the WL dogs have the energy and drive to be really good at whatever you want to make them really good at. The thing is, if your dog doesn't meet your Mom's requirements at the end of the 3 months, then the added training will probably make him an easier candidate for getting a new home. I just think you've come this far, the dog should be calming down exponentially withint the next year. Each month should be easier and easier I would hope.


Thank you. I'm definitely going to try as hard as I can and I know he can do it too.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Your family is causing you problems in training and handling, but we understand it’s out of your control. I have one dog who can go anywhere and another one who doesn’t enjoy it much so we do things from a distance or in small groups of people. He is protective but he loves people and attention. He’s not so thrilled with strange dogs. I wonder how much of Bailey’s behavior is due to training and how much to his personal comfort level. Is there a reason why you are being asked to treat a working dog as you would a pet dog of a different breed? Is it because your mother and brother can’t handle him if you aren’t around? You are dealing with two separate situations, your dog’s behavior and comfort levels and those of your family.


In terms of comfort level, Bailey loves going wherever we go and just seems to enjoy (or at least tolerate) doing what we usually do. Whether that means playing with my mum's students after school (she's a teacher) or spending time with us at my aunt's house for Christmas with all the family around, going on walks around town etc. He can do it all, except when there are dogs. My family just think that a dog should act like a dog. If every other dog can do it, why can't he sort of thing. This without realising any of the training that most dogs have to go through before getting to that point and that some dogs naturally just don't care. My mum doesn't walk bailey anymore and she hasn't done since he got of his leash (it was tied to a bench while she picked up his poop) and ran over to a group of dogs when he was six months old. My brother is over-confident in his lack of ability. For example, little white dogs (like west highland terriers) are Baileys worst trigger. If there was one passing on the same side of the street as us, I would cross the road or at least make some space somehow, especially if I know that he's not in the right state of mind already - I'd probably pass on the same side if I've already been working with him and know where his focus is. My brother, however, would try to pass the trigger no matter what state of mind. This happened maybe two weeks ago when I went to the optometrist - they were just outside on the high street. My brother had bailey and tried to pass the dog unmuzzled and bailey had a huge reaction and redirected towards my brother (I didn't see what happened). When I said that next time, put baileys muzzle on and cross the road because he doesn't know how to handle bailey, he said that I was making excuses like always and just letting my dog "bite" him. I wasn't even with them. There are a lot of dysfunctional dynamics in my family which aren't helping out. But it'll be okay.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> In terms of comfort level, Bailey loves going wherever we go and just seems to enjoy (or at least tolerate) doing what we usually do. Whether that means playing with my mum's students after school (she's a teacher) or spending time with us at my aunt's house for Christmas with all the family around, going on walks around town etc. He can do it all, except when there are dogs. My family just think that a dog should act like a dog. If every other dog can do it, why can't he sort of thing. This without realising any of the training that most dogs have to go through before getting to that point and that some dogs naturally just don't care. My mum doesn't walk bailey anymore and she hasn't done since he got of his leash (it was tied to a bench while she picked up his poop) and ran over to a group of dogs when he was six months old. My brother is over-confident in his lack of ability. For example, little white dogs (like west highland terriers) are Baileys worst trigger. If there was one passing on the same side of the street as us, I would cross the road or at least make some space somehow, especially if I know that he's not in the right state of mind already - I'd probably pass on the same side if I've already been working with him and know where his focus is. My brother, however, would try to pass the trigger no matter what state of mind. This happened maybe two weeks ago when I went to the optometrist - they were just outside on the high street. My brother had bailey and tried to pass the dog unmuzzled and bailey had a huge reaction and redirected towards my brother (I didn't see what happened). When I said that next time, put baileys muzzle on and cross the road because he doesn't know how to handle bailey, he said that I was making excuses like always and just letting my dog "bite" him. I wasn't even with them. There are a lot of dysfunctional dynamics in my family which aren't helping out. But it'll be okay.


Do you or your family understaning the difference between a working line dog and a pet dog? If you want a take anywhere type of dog, you don’t get a dog bred to chase and bite people. Does Bailey love going whereever you go, or does someone in your family love the idea of Bailey going wherever you go? Most working dogs would be more happy to play tug and do obediance for 10 minutes in an empty yard than be strapped to a 6 foot leash and walked around a new part of town. 

The fact your neutralality walk went so well suggests how solid the dog is. You’re close to getting things under control. It sounds like your family needs to be willing to make changes to accomodate a working dog. Having a working dog is a lifestyle. Clubs or working dog group trainings are nice, because you meet other people living that lifestyle, many with years and decades of experience.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Did you get a basket muzzle for him for his walks? I know you had a thread asking for recommendations. A vet nylon muzzle is not good for walks. 
Having a working dog is a lot of work and even more work if he has to be a pet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GSD07 said:


> Having a working dog is a lot of work and even more work if he has to be a pet.


This!


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

What is your mothers argument against Bailey?


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> Do you or your family understaning the difference between a working line dog and a pet dog? If you want a take anywhere type of dog, you don’t get a dog bred to chase and bite people. Does Bailey love going whereever you go, or does someone in your family love the idea of Bailey going wherever you go? Most working dogs would be more happy to play tug and do obediance for 10 minutes in an empty yard than be strapped to a 6 foot leash and walked around a new part of town.
> 
> The fact your neutralality walk went so well suggests how solid the dog is. You’re close to getting things under control. It sounds like your family needs to be willing to make changes to accomodate a working dog. Having a working dog is a lifestyle. Clubs or working dog group trainings are nice, because you meet other people living that lifestyle, many with years and decades of experience.


I truly believe that Bailey has no aversion to going where we go. That has never been a part of his issues. However, I will admit that I'm probably not the most knowledgeable on working dogs as he is my first one. I can tell the difference between bailey and most other dogs though.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

GSD07 said:


> Did you get a basket muzzle for him for his walks? I know you had a thread asking for recommendations. A vet nylon muzzle is not good for walks.
> Having a working dog is a lot of work and even more work if he has to be a pet.


I ended up going with the Ancol muzzle. It's not the best but will get a better one when I find one. Hopefully the trainer I've found is any good and I can give Bailey an actual "job" soon.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

HandlingAkira said:


> What is your mothers argument against Bailey?


She loves Bailey, but finds him too much work.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

I have no advice other than to hope you manage to get the situation resolved soon. 

Out of interest what club did you find? I know we’re relatively close to you 😊


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> She loves Bailey, but finds him too much work.


Are there things she’s doing that you could take over? I’d step up and look for any opportunity. Not sure whose insisting on taking the dog places, but taking a reactive German shepherd anywhere is a ton of work, and usually not fun. The issue is people take their nice pet dogs to those same places, and you’re bound to run into them. When you all go out together, who handles the dog - you or your mom?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Great dog, wrong situation. I so wish it were different. Re-homing is so chancy but I don't see things working fine in the current home. What I could see working is "put the dog up" to protect him from well-meaning and not so well meaning family. Get him out to work or play. No more of the mess with the students and other "family" activities. Give his time a lot of focus (I really want to cage the family here.) OP mentions a trainer but what kind of training? I'd focus on that but then I haven't had parents dictating what I do for a good many years...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@selzer is right. By age 2, you are past the hardest parts of puppyhood. My dogs have all settled considerably between 2 1/2 and 3 years old. I also agree with doing more obedience now that he’s older. Really get him paying attention to you and following commands no matter what is going on. If he will focus on you, and will do exactly what he’s trained to do, you will have fewer issues with other dogs because he will be in control. Is there any way he can be less work for your mother? With every dog, one person did most of the work in my household. It was easier.


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Sonny1984 said:


> Are there things she’s doing that you could take over? I’d step up and look for any opportunity. Not sure whose insisting on taking the dog places, but taking a reactive German shepherd anywhere is a ton of work, and usually not fun. The issue is people take their nice pet dogs to those same places, and you’re bound to run into them. When you all go out together, who handles the dog - you or your mom?


I really agree with this. Maybe if you take over she has nothing to poke at. It would work out. Frankly I’m on the younger end of the spectrum myself at 20 and thought I’m not a minor and I have a s.o who helps me. My mother whom we stay with use to complain about akira because I asked if she could watch akira when I went to help our disabled neighbor with his meds. I am her 100% full time caregiver now and she goes where I go so no more complaints. My darling always says think about living with mom ( my mother ) as an ecosystem whatever pressure you take off of her will make living a lot more stress free for everyone involved yes you will have more work but less static to juggle. Yes you will have more work but I would take more work over anyone’s complaints any day of the week. Also with your mom seeing you take initiative you will see she will change. Tell everyone you are now baileys caregiver and though you appreciate their support want to see what being his sole caregiver/ handler is like. I told everyone in the house to never interact with Kira unless I was there to monitor. This helps also build your relationship with Bailey and keep your brother at bay. I did get backlash at first but nobody can ever complain about you being too responsible. Best of wishes 💕


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

I second HandlingAkira's suggestions. I was thinking that a lot of problems could be solved if you were the only one who took the dog out. If necessary, he could be crated when you're not home, as long you make sure he gets enough daily exercise and walks for other needs. It seems like that would solve a whole lot of issues, especially since you are making progress with him. As others have said, he will start to settle down now as well. Good luck.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Katiebob said:


> I have no advice other than to hope you manage to get the situation resolved soon.
> 
> Out of interest what club did you find? I know we’re relatively close to you 😊


I’ve still be unable to find a club but I found a trainer who supposedly does schutzhund. LM-K9 - Dog Training in Reading


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> Are there things she’s doing that you could take over? I’d step up and look for any opportunity. Not sure whose insisting on taking the dog places, but taking a reactive German shepherd anywhere is a ton of work, and usually not fun. The issue is people take their nice pet dogs to those same places, and you’re bound to run into them. When you all go out together, who handles the dog - you or your mom?


I almost always handle Bailey in public. On very rare occasions, I will hand Bailey over to my mum for a short period (literal minutes) to do what I need to do. I've taken as much as I can from my mum. She feeds Bailey in the morning, and Bailey sleeps downstairs, in her room. It's more emotional work for her, I believe.



middleofnowhere said:


> Great dog, wrong situation. I so wish it were different. Re-homing is so chancy but I don't see things working fine in the current home. What I could see working is "put the dog up" to protect him from well-meaning and not so well meaning family. Get him out to work or play. No more of the mess with the students and other "family" activities. Give his time a lot of focus (I really want to cage the family here.) OP mentions a trainer but what kind of training? I'd focus on that but then I haven't had parents dictating what I do for a good many years...


Okay, I am happy to try that. Our trainer helps with anything I am finding difficult in the moment. Reactivity and off-lead stuff mostly. 



HandlingAkira said:


> I really agree with this. Maybe if you take over she has nothing to poke at. It would work out. Frankly I’m on the younger end of the spectrum myself at 20 and thought I’m not a minor and I have a s.o who helps me. My mother whom we stay with use to complain about akira because I asked if she could watch akira when I went to help our disabled neighbor with his meds. I am her 100% full time caregiver now and she goes where I go so no more complaints. My darling always says think about living with mom ( my mother ) as an ecosystem whatever pressure you take off of her will make living a lot more stress free for everyone involved yes you will have more work but less static to juggle. Yes you will have more work but I would take more work over anyone’s complaints any day of the week. Also with your mom seeing you take initiative you will see she will change. Tell everyone you are now baileys caregiver and though you appreciate their support want to see what being his sole caregiver/ handler is like. I told everyone in the house to never interact with Kira unless I was there to monitor. This helps also build your relationship with Bailey and keep your brother at bay. I did get backlash at first but nobody can ever complain about you being too responsible. Best of wishes 💕


Thank you. That is pretty much what we are doing now. My mum knows that she literally only needs to pay for what I need and I will figure the rest out. The issue with my brother is prevented pretty much most of the time, it only appears at random intervals. However, my mum has noticed it and has actually properly told him to stop it.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

techinstructor said:


> I second HandlingAkira's suggestions. I was thinking that a lot of problems could be solved if you were the only one who took the dog out. If necessary, he could be crated when you're not home, as long you make sure he gets enough daily exercise and walks for other needs. It seems like that would solve a whole lot of issues, especially since you are making progress with him. As others have said, he will start to settle down now as well. Good luck.


Thanks. I'll have to be stricter with that side of it. My brother is at college three days a week and my mum at work four. So, most of the time it is honestly just me and bailey and we do great together. Hopefully it'll get better once we start working and getting the breed fulfilment in too. He has been great over the last few days as I have been doing more with him. He has also been better in his crate too.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You will solve this. I keep forgetting you’re young because you sound so mature.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> You will solve this. I keep forgetting you’re young because you sound so mature.


thank you


----------



## mewhoshops (Jul 25, 2021)

I feel for you. I’m 61 and my boy is 19 months old and I’m telling you honestly I’ve had many days I was ready to throw in the towel and find him a new home. It wasn’t until we started using a prong collar on him for walks, yet he is still very excited when he sees the leash come out but settles in nicely once we start out. The other thing is an ecollar(aka shock collar with tone, vibration, and buzz). That collar along with some patience got him to where he is now and he is still improving. Do your homework on them if you decide to try one because they are not meant to to punish bad behavior. They are meant to correct and redirect. I rarely use the shock part unless he rushes the fence aggressively toward the neighbors dog and won’t listen first to the beep, then vibrate and finally the shock. Most of the time though he turns around when i beep him and comes back to me. He also chases my cats but has gotten so much better about that too. I know some people are anti prong anti e collar but in some cases for the safety of the dog and others you need them. My boy was dragging us to the ground and was not listening to the training we received so we were desperate because we love him so much and though he isn’t yet there he is so much better.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Of course, the ideal thing would be if you could keep him somehow. But if you need to find a new life for him, maybe you should try Search and Rescue organizations. I suspect that he really needs intense training and a job to do. In the US, these groups look for dogs with specific driven, energetic, obsessive traits in animal shelters and train them. They also have websites where people can submit an application for their dog to become an SAR dog and accepted into the program. These are dogs that their families usually find too hard to handle as pets, but their drive and temperament make them ideal SAR candidates for the organization to adopt and train. I Googled "Search and Rescue organizations in UK" and found a lot that you might check out. Here are a few of the many listed: The National Search and Rescue Dog Association in the UK ( Home - The National Search And Rescue Dog Association Mountain Rescue Search Dogs England (Home Page - Mountain Rescue Search Dogs England Safe and Hound (Search and Rescue Dogs in the UK | Safe and Hound London Search and Rescue Dog Unit (London Search & Rescue Dog unit). They seem to have groups in almost every UK area.

I saw a movie about SAR organizations, and often there are handlers/trainers who want to do SAR but need a good dog partner. With Bailey's pedigree, I imagine some trainer might be overjoyed to get an expensive Czech working line GSD.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Oops, I somehow made a duplicate post.


----------



## Ed From Ohio (Apr 22, 2021)

If you have 3 1/2 months and you REALLY want to keep him...
Why not:
1) Seriously crate train him - if he's not in the crate he should be on a leash on your wrist even in your house.
2) Walk him in the morning and afternoon 30 minutes
3) Train 15 minutes -2-3 X Daily
4) Teach him manners that he is part of the pack and you and the family are the alpha's by making him sit and wait for you before you go through doors YOU first, making sure he is not up on your level in beds and on furniture, never letting him walk you but you walk him. If he starts to pull or sniff then you walk the other way he NEVER leads.
5) Master basics like sit/stay, down/stay, heel (doesn't have to be a competition heel), loose leash walking, leave it and off
GO to youtube and look up Robert Cabral or Larry Krohn + any of those topics.

If you really want to be a dog owner and you work your ass off the next few months then that right there should be all you need. A daily routine like that will keep your working dog's working energy burnt off, get your dog learning who's boss, get him learning how to behave and probably convince your mom that you're a serious dog owner. And if you don't have an hour and a half to give a great working line gsd with that kind of pedigree, well then you should never have gotten a dog. This is your chance to grow up and adult.

Not trying to be mean but he has a nice pedigree that you should be able to turn him into anything you want.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

mewhoshops said:


> I feel for you. I’m 61 and my boy is 19 months old and I’m telling you honestly I’ve had many days I was ready to throw in the towel and find him a new home. It wasn’t until we started using a prong collar on him for walks, yet he is still very excited when he sees the leash come out but settles in nicely once we start out. The other thing is an ecollar(aka shock collar with tone, vibration, and buzz). That collar along with some patience got him to where he is now and he is still improving. Do your homework on them if you decide to try one because they are not meant to to punish bad behavior. They are meant to correct and redirect. I rarely use the shock part unless he rushes the fence aggressively toward the neighbors dog and won’t listen first to the beep, then vibrate and finally the shock. Most of the time though he turns around when i beep him and comes back to me. He also chases my cats but has gotten so much better about that too. I know some people are anti prong anti e collar but in some cases for the safety of the dog and others you need them. My boy was dragging us to the ground and was not listening to the training we received so we were desperate because we love him so much and though he isn’t yet there he is so much better.


Thank you. I use both a prong collar and ecollar with Bailey. I'm still having some issues trying to find the right levels as he's just so stoic but it's a work in progress. I'm glad your boy is doing better!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

GSD Friend said:


> Of course, the ideal thing would be if you could keep him somehow. But if you need to find a new life for him, maybe you should try Search and Rescue organizations. I suspect that he really needs intense training and a job to do. In the US, these groups look for dogs with specific driven, energetic, obsessive traits in animal shelters and train them. They also have websites where people can submit an application for their dog to become an SAR dog and accepted into the program. These are dogs that their families usually find too hard to handle as pets, but their drive and temperament make them ideal SAR candidates for the organization to adopt and train. I Googled "Search and Rescue organizations in UK" and found a lot that you might check out. Here are a few of the many listed: The National Search and Rescue Dog Association in the UK ( Home - The National Search And Rescue Dog Association Mountain Rescue Search Dogs England (Home Page - Mountain Rescue Search Dogs England Safe and Hound (Search and Rescue Dogs in the UK | Safe and Hound London Search and Rescue Dog Unit (London Search & Rescue Dog unit). They seem to have groups in almost every UK area.
> 
> I saw a movie about SAR organizations, and often there are handlers/trainers who want to do SAR but need a good dog partner. With Bailey's pedigree, I imagine some trainer might be overjoyed to get an expensive Czech working line GSD.


Thank you. I'll be sure to add them to my list if we aren't able to make it work out. I want to find a job for him myself first - I thought I could book a session next week but the only day he has available is the day of an interview for school that I can't miss and after that, the only other available is next month, so we've done that. If not, I'll definitely only be giving him to an experienced home with help of my breeder and trainer who knows his temperament and what he's like.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Ed From Ohio said:


> If you have 3 1/2 months and you REALLY want to keep him...
> Why not:
> 1) Seriously crate train him - if he's not in the crate he should be on a leash on your wrist even in your house.
> 2) Walk him in the morning and afternoon 30 minutes
> ...


I know that you don't know anything about me or my dog, so I'm going to be nice like usual.

I _am _crate training Bailey, he spends about two-three hours in it a day but he hated it as a puppy so I'm trying to make it a better space for him. He gets walked twice a day and trained several times a day between that. I literally just made a thread about number four, so I'm going to be sticking to what I'm doing currently for now. He can do every command that you've listed and much more and to a good standard. I do recognise however, that he needs to learn to do it around other dogs, which I would like to work on. I've not been 'walked by my dog' _ever, _despite the constant remarks.

Now, no, unfortunately and as much as I'd like it to be, this is not my chance to grow up. I'm fifteen. It's going to be a long while before that happens. Also that depends on the standard of 'growing up': here *I* am on a forum to help my dog, *I* find trainers who I think will help him, *I* spend hours a day training and walking him, *I* find his group classes, *I* find fields to hire, *I* find places to burn off his energy like swimming and agility. I don't know how to adult any more than that without illegally moving out, getting a credit card and stealing someone's car - which I wouldn't recommend personally.


----------



## Jordan_and_his_dog (7 mo ago)

Most people I see with dogs your age are just walking their parents golden retriever - probably haven’t put a moment of training in and are even possibly getting PAID by their parents to do so.

It’s clear that you’ve taken a huge amount of responsibility in getting and handling a WLGSD so young and you’re experiencing extra pressures that most adults don’t have to.

When you get over this final hump you will have learnt so much and you will become a very mature adult with a good world view and an extremely loyal best friend.

If you do have to give up your dog then I’d fear it will do a huge amount of damage to you and your progress as a teenager/young adult. I’m sure you’ve pled with your mum plenty but do you think she understands how damaging it would be for you? 

It sounds like you’re doing everything you can but maybe you just need more time - maybe reframing the conversation around how important Bailey is to your development as a young adult? 

As everyone else has pointed out your dog is nearly mature and things will naturally get easier. But more likely in 9-12 months than 3

Good luck with your mum!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Jordan_and_his_dog said:


> Most people I see with dogs your age are just walking their parents golden retriever - probably haven’t put a moment of training in and are even possibly getting PAID by their parents to do so.
> 
> It’s clear that you’ve taken a huge amount of responsibility in getting and handling a WLGSD so young and you’re experiencing extra pressures that most adults don’t have to.
> 
> ...


Thanks. No matter which dog I got, I wanted to work them anyway. If we ended up with a springer spaniel, I wanted to do agility. A golden retriever, gundog training. A german shepherd, agility or schutzhund. Bailey's reactivity kind of pushed me away from "work" because I didn't think he was good enough for it, but I should've just done it anyway and started when he was a puppy. I know for next time, I guess. 

I think if I am able to make a bigger improvement on some aspect of his behaviour (recall or reactivity maybe), I'll be able to keep him for longer. We'll see


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Baileyshuman said:


> Thanks. No matter which dog I got, I wanted to work them anyway. If we ended up with a springer spaniel, I wanted to do agility. A golden retriever, gundog training. A german shepherd, agility or schutzhund.


I think with your dedication and experience Bailey will help you become an awesome dog trainer should you choose that as a career 

Your mom should be very proud and happy to have a 15 year old so determined to be a great dog owner. I hope you will keep posting so we can follow your progress with Bailey


----------



## mewhoshops (Jul 25, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Thank you. I use both a prong collar and ecollar with Bailey. I'm still having some issues trying to find the right levels as he's just so stoic but it's a work in progress. I'm glad your boy is doing better!


You’re doing a good job with him. It took us awhile to find the right correction methods with our boy too and as he gets it you’ll one day see the light bulb go off. The marbles in the brain are aligning lol.
We’ve has shepherds before but none were like our Duke. Through a lot of hard work and patience with him he is turning out to be such a good boy and I’m sure yours will be too. Hang in there. 😊


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Thanks. No matter which dog I got, I wanted to work them anyway. If we ended up with a springer spaniel, I wanted to do agility. A golden retriever, gundog training. A german shepherd, agility or schutzhund. Bailey's reactivity kind of pushed me away from "work" because I didn't think he was good enough for it, but I should've just done it anyway and started when he was a puppy. I know for next time, I guess.
> 
> I think if I am able to make a bigger improvement on some aspect of his behaviour (recall or reactivity maybe), I'll be able to keep him for longer. We'll see


If you're still interested in agility for him there is the Watford Agility club that actually meets in Edgware  We've just done a 4 week beginners course with them and it has been fab but there are a few barky dogs there. Bailey may need some extra reactivity work beforehand but worth a look if it's something you're interested in.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Debbieg said:


> I think with your dedication and experience Bailey will help you become an awesome dog trainer should you choose that as a career
> 
> Your mom should be very proud and happy to have a 15 year old so determined to be a great dog owner. I hope you will keep posting so we can follow your progress with Bailey


Thank you. I most definitely do not want to become a dog trainer when I'm older - but definitely want to own dogs (or at least a dog) at most points in my life. 

I'll keep posting and we'll see the outcome in a few months, I suppose.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

mewhoshops said:


> You’re doing a good job with him. It took us awhile to find the right correction methods with our boy too and as he gets it you’ll one day see the light bulb go off. The marbles in the brain are aligning lol.
> We’ve has shepherds before but none were like our Duke. Through a lot of hard work and patience with him he is turning out to be such a good boy and I’m sure yours will be too. Hang in there. 😊


Thank you <3


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Katiebob said:


> If you're still interested in agility for him there is the Watford Agility club that actually meets in Edgware  We've just done a 4 week beginners course with them and it has been fab but there are a few barky dogs there. Bailey may need some extra reactivity work beforehand but worth a look if it's something you're interested in.


Oh thank you! I'll definitely check it out


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

What I'm going to suggest is a last resort. It is by no means ideal, but I think it might be preferable to giving up your dog, who you clearly love. Our Beau (2.5 yrs) is a hot mess, with severe anxiety issues that manifest as extreme reactivity to dogs, skateboards, vehicles, and you name it. At the suggestion of our trainer, we consulted with our vet and ultimately with the behavioral clinic of the local university's vet school/hospital and he is now on meds (prozac, gabapentin, trazadone) and it has helped. He'll never be 'good' but at least he now 'hears' me once he's triggered (if I miss the signs it's coming) and will usually respond to commands. Talk to your trainer and your vet. They've likely had to deal with similar issues and may have experience with meds that might help toning down the issues that are concerning your family. Once you're on your own and command your own situation, you can take him off the meds if you want. But, for now, it may be a way to be able to keep him. Good luck.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Remind yourself often that all this work, frustration, likely tears, joy and learning will pay off. 
He is a young dog and time flies. Before you know it he will be 4 or 5 and easy peasy. 
Maturity really helps alot.

I remember being at a spot when Apex was maybe two and even 3 and I had done everything I could do. I didn't have a good trainer like you so your way ahead of me. 

Anyhow people I really respect here on this board told me wait for maturity and it really has made an enormous difference. The difference between 2 and 5 is enormous. 

I admire your efforts and I bet your mother is proud of your fortitude and responsibility to your dog. It is no easy task yet a valuable life lesson and accomplishment. Good luck you got this.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

michaelr said:


> What I'm going to suggest is a last resort. It is by no means ideal, but I think it might be preferable to giving up your dog, who you clearly love. Our Beau (2.5 yrs) is a hot mess, with severe anxiety issues that manifest as extreme reactivity to dogs, skateboards, vehicles, and you name it. At the suggestion of our trainer, we consulted with our vet and ultimately with the behavioral clinic of the local university's vet school/hospital and he is now on meds (prozac, gabapentin, trazadone) and it has helped. He'll never be 'good' but at least he now 'hears' me once he's triggered (if I miss the signs it's coming) and will usually respond to commands. Talk to your trainer and your vet. They've likely had to deal with similar issues and may have experience with meds that might help toning down the issues that are concerning your family. Once you're on your own and command your own situation, you can take him off the meds if you want. But, for now, it may be a way to be able to keep him. Good luck.


Thank you for the suggestion. It is definitely something that I will take into consideration if we continue to struggle with his behaviour. I definitely believe that most of Bailey's issues are due to his genetics, however, I have been told that his reactivity is mostly fear-based, so it may be something to think on further. I'm glad it's worked for your boy <3


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

So I was thinking about this post. Keeps crossing my mind. I recall your mom saying he is to much work. I'm a mom. I guarantee you I have felt many days like it's to much work. Not just dogs but everything stacks up. 
I'm curious is Bailey up and about all the time. Following someone all the time popping up everytime someone walks in the room? I'm just trying to think of things that can be obnoxious at times. Well that behavior can be obnoxious to me. I thought perhaps because you mentioned crate training this may be a possibility of occurring in your home. I won't explain what I do because I don't even know if it's an issue for your mom. 
Just trying to think like a mom here.


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

Baileyshuman said:


> I definitely believe that most of Bailey's issues are due to his genetics, however, I have been told that his reactivity is mostly fear-based, so it may be something to think on further.


Beau was anxious from the day we brought him home at 8 weeks and it is mostly fear based (when a new person extended a hand to pet him he would jump back). The training allows us to manage his reactivity, but training can't train away the fight/flight impulse. The meds reduce his anxiety and his improve impulse control, making managing his reactivity work better.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Apex1 said:


> So I was thinking about this post. Keeps crossing my mind. I recall your mom saying he is to much work. I'm a mom. I guarantee you I have felt many days like it's to much work. Not just dogs but everything stacks up.
> I'm curious is Bailey up and about all the time. Following someone all the time popping up everytime someone walks in the room? I'm just trying to think of things that can be obnoxious at times. Well that behavior can be obnoxious to me. I thought perhaps because you mentioned crate training this may be a possibility of occurring in your home. I won't explain what I do because I don't even know if it's an issue for your mom.
> Just trying to think like a mom here.


Bailey definitely does a lot of annoying things. Following people around the house. Shedding fur everywhere... Barking at the post man. Has a tendency to accidentally break everything too (just because he's big and doesn't watch where he's going). I've been training with him every day and brushing him out every day, as well as pushing for more crate time, so he's been a lot better over the last few days.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

michaelr said:


> Beau was anxious from the day we brought him home at 8 weeks and it is mostly fear based (when a new person extended a hand to pet him he would jump back). The training allows us to manage his reactivity, but training can't train away the fight/flight impulse. The meds reduce his anxiety and his improve impulse control, making managing his reactivity work better.


Yeah, it's definitely something that I'll be thinking about. Glad it's helping Beau out


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

michaelr said:


> What I'm going to suggest is a last resort. It is by no means ideal, but I think it might be preferable to giving up your dog, who you clearly love. Our Beau (2.5 yrs) is a hot mess, with severe anxiety issues that manifest as extreme reactivity to dogs, skateboards, vehicles, and you name it. At the suggestion of our trainer, we consulted with our vet and ultimately with the behavioral clinic of the local university's vet school/hospital and he is now on meds (prozac, gabapentin, trazadone) and it has helped. He'll never be 'good' but at least he now 'hears' me once he's triggered (if I miss the signs it's coming) and will usually respond to commands. Talk to your trainer and your vet. They've likely had to deal with similar issues and may have experience with meds that might help toning down the issues that are concerning your family. Once you're on your own and command your own situation, you can take him off the meds if you want. But, for now, it may be a way to be able to keep him. Good luck.


I have avoided this thread because honestly, it sounds a lot like another case of a young person wanting a dog and mom getting saddled with extra work. 
I'm sorry if this is off base but, in all honesty, it happens far too often. Moms work hard enough and most of their work is unrecognized and unappreciated.
However, I completely disagree with this post. Meds can be helpful, short term in severe cases. If you want to keep a fearful/reactive dog, YOU need to step up as a handler! Suggesting meds to shortcut or avoid is not a good choice. The cocktail suggested is referred to by vets as the "bad dog" cocktail and is supposed to be used to deal with out-of-control dogs in urgent situations. It is ALWAYS prescribed in conjunction with TRAINING!
You should not be missing the triggers. And if you do that is on you, not the dog. If the only way to keep the dog is to drug it, then you need to rethink whether this situation is appropriate.
@Baileyshuman you have been working hard and are seeing the results. Crate train, exercise and keep the rules in place. The dog is maturing and you are almost there. Best of luck and keep it up!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Baileyshuman some of us have been following your posts and cheering you on since the beginning. You are doing an amazing job and I'm glad to hear that your mom is trying to see it and being supportive. You are SO close now.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Baileyshuman said:


> Bailey definitely does a lot of annoying things. Following people around the house. Shedding fur everywhere... Barking at the post man. Has a tendency to accidentally break everything too (just because he's big and doesn't watch where he's going). I've been training with him every day and brushing him out every day, as well as pushing for more crate time, so he's been a lot better over the last few days.


All the things you mentioned (except breakage) are what German Shepherds DO. They follow their people around. They believe in escorting you wherever you go (I come out of the small hall bath and have both a GSD and a cat sitting there waiting). German Shepherds shed like it's a job. LOL Alerting to people coming up to steal your mail (they don't know they are allowed!) is also in their wheel house. 

Breakage is also what big dogs with big tails do in a house that might keep things at tail level. As you say, it's not deliberate.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Galathiel said:


> Breakage is also what big dogs with big tails do in a house that might keep things at tail level. As you say, it's not deliberate.


After I got my first GSD I sold my coffee table. When we go to visit my BFF she empties her coffee table. 🤣


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rosebud99 said:


> After I got my first GSD I sold my coffee table. When we go to visit my BFF she empties her coffee table. 🤣


And Rogan's tail gets to new levels where Harley's never ventured ....


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Well Bailey can't control the shedding. If you can raw feed it helps but they just shed endlessly. 

I have to suggest that time in "place" is more valuable then crate time. I still use the crate don't get me wrong. 
A dog has to work mentally to hold place not break place. It's a good exercise for when your cleaning house, watching TV, or just need a break from the dog being under foot. It's good for impulse control for dogs who pop up anytime anyone walks in a room. 

This is one way that structure or house rules very much changed the mindset of my dog. He was a pacer restless never slept well reactive. I did put a back tie into my wall. They are opportunist and would sneak off. I NEVER leave them on a back tie longer then it takes to use the ladies room. 

Does Bailey understand the meaning of No!?
You can pick a new word Fooie or bad or whatever. Have your trainer show you how to teach NO and reinforce it every single time. Just as you would your marker work for positive reinforcement. 

Having a good relationship with a dog doesn't necessarily come with respect. Clarity, YES and NO, structure and quality time with the dog go a long way. 

As much as Bailey needs stuff to do he has to learn to be calm and relaxed. These dogs will go for as long as you can give. The opposite relaxing sometimes is what takes work. 

Has your trainer come into the home and see how you live in the home with him? He might have suggestions on structure. 

When you train/play with Bailey how does it feel? 
Are you two having fun? That bonding time the energy you put in matters. It isn't always about how long it last but how fun it is. 

Sorry if I am being a bit to much. I really struggled with Apex. When I see someone like you trying so hard I really want to help. It has taken me years to understand what I do now and I know I've only scratched the surface.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> I have avoided this thread because honestly, it sounds a lot like another case of a young person wanting a dog and mom getting saddled with extra work.
> I'm sorry if this is off base but, in all honesty, it happens far too often. Moms work hard enough and most of their work is unrecognized and unappreciated.
> @Baileyshuman you have been working hard and are seeing the results. Crate train, exercise and keep the rules in place. The dog is maturing and you are almost there. Best of luck and keep it up!


I'd like to respectfully say that you are far off-base. My family wanted a dog as well, otherwise we would never have gotten one. Yes, maybe I wanted one more, but the final decision always came up to my mother. I don't care to defend myself, so I won't, but know that I don't just leave my mum 'saddled with extra work'. That's not the type of person I am. I will do whatever I can to keep my dog, provided he is safe and happy.



dogma13 said:


> @Baileyshuman some of us have been following your posts and cheering you on since the beginning. You are doing an amazing job and I'm glad to hear that your mom is trying to see it and being supportive. You are SO close now.


Thank you, I really appreciate all the help over the last year and so. 



Galathiel said:


> All the things you mentioned (except breakage) are what German Shepherds DO. They follow their people around. They believe in escorting you wherever you go (I come out of the small hall bath and have both a GSD and a cat sitting there waiting). German Shepherds shed like it's a job. LOL Alerting to people coming up to steal your mail (they don't know they are allowed!) is also in their wheel house.
> 
> Breakage is also what big dogs with big tails do in a house that might keep things at tail level. As you say, it's not deliberate.


Of course, they're not huge problems but the addition of it as well as him being hard work as a whole, I believe is what is causing the major stress. Without the other weird stuff (which I cannot think of currently), they wouldn't be an issue. Despite what it sounds, my family - mum included, really do love Bailey. They'll just love him more when he's properly trained.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Apex1 said:


> Well Bailey can't control the shedding. If you can raw feed it helps but they just shed endlessly.
> 
> I have to suggest that time in "place" is more valuable then crate time. I still use the crate don't get me wrong.
> A dog has to work mentally to hold place not break place. It's a good exercise for when your cleaning house, watching TV, or just need a break from the dog being under foot. It's good for impulse control for dogs who pop up anytime anyone walks in a room.
> ...


We tend to use the crate like a "place". The door is left open almost all day, so he is usually told to go in if we're cleaning, if I want him to settle, after a walk etc. Our living room doesn't have space for a Bailey-sized place mat. 

He does know and understand the word "no". It was one of the first things that our trainer helped work on. The trainer has not come to do a home-visit and it's also not likely to be possible due to how costly home-visits are, due to how far both trainers are based. 

I try to make time to play with Bailey at least once a day, sometimes it's just a quick play after I've finished some coursework or a bit of tug during a walk etc. We (I suppose I can only talk for myself) really enjoy it and it's very engaged. My mum and Bailey also play a lot as well - which is one of the reasons he loves her so much. 

I appreciate the advice. Thank you


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

@dogma13 Would it be possible to close this thread for the time being? I will make new ones for anything specific that I want to ask or talk about. Thank you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sure thing!


----------

